# Baby Rhom W/huge Teeth! What Kind Of Rhom Though?



## 1ce

Added these two juvie rhoms to my 135G tank with my two 9" RB's. It's only for a short time until i cycle my 55G tank. Should be adding divider soon anyway. Have Huge teeth for such young rhoms! I know it's a rhombeus but, what kind?


----------



## Piranha Guru

Rhoms need to be kept solo...get 2 dividers in there ASAP. Better yet, take a filter off of the 135g if you've got more than 1 and divide them in the 55 pronto. Even putting some established biomedia from the 135g filter into the 55g filter should work. Their lower lips have either been trimmed intentionally or bitten off.


----------



## Smoke

This doesn't look like it will end well


----------



## Guest

he is taking chunks of fish out of his filter intake thats why hes not reposting.


----------



## Guest

I agree with Piranha Guru 100%. Wow those poor guys are so skinny. Get them divided and fatten the up.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

Feed the poor thing


----------



## Guest

Looks like those lips were intentionally cut








Like stated, get a divider asap, I also agree with ksls, they look a little worse for wear.

Also to answer your question, a rhom is a rhom IMO. But if you want to call them something, make up your own common name and call them whatever you want.


----------



## balluupnetme

That's not a good scenario it's probably gonna end quick...like the others said separate the little guys ASAP, good luck


----------



## 1ce

I bought them on sale for $39.99 from $69.99 at my local big als store just yesterday. They came exactly like that with their lips torn off from the egg crate seperation thing, but i thought it looked pretty kool in the store iMO. So i ended up puttin one of the rhom's in a 20 gallon by himself jus for now, until i slowly setup my 55g tank. I left the other rhom in with my 9" RB's and they dont seem to fight as much as i thought they would. I just made sure to feed them more, especially when they get more agressive towards eachother. BTW i plan on putting my eheim 2215 in the 55G but, im waiting on my (ef-35) boyu's to cycle with the eheim for about a month. Then i'll switch it over to the 55G tank.







Just also wondering how fast these rhom's grow in first year? Thank you all for the insight.


----------



## 0S1R1S

First, you're probably stressing the hell out of both your species of fish. Second, the rhoms look disgustingly hungry. Why would you buy them with no place to put them just yet. Sell your 20 and 55 and split off a 75 or something for the rhoms. And it's not going to matter what you call them, without knowing a collection point, you can't say more than just a rhom.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal

What kind of Rhom? IMO emaciated Rhoms!... separate them, let the poor guys settle down and feed them...


----------



## 1ce

0S1R1S said:


> First, you're probably stressing the hell out of both your species of fish. Second, the rhoms look disgustingly hungry. Why would you buy them with no place to put them just yet. Sell your 20 and 55 and split off a 75 or something for the rhoms. And it's not going to matter what you call them, without knowing a collection point, you can't say more than just a rhom.


Stresing out the rhom? Perhaps, but i'm def not stressing out my Reds. Although at the moment they dont seem to bother this rhom too much as much as the other rhom thats in the 20G, from what i remember at least. It could be because i just fed the reds, but who knows. But yeah the rhom in the 20 gallon constantly nipped at my reds, thats why they kept on chasing him. This red is purely scared of my reds lol. Thats the reason why i left him in theres. Seemed "calmer/scared" towards the reds. I'll be watching them throughout the day hopefully without any casualties.







I fed them some tilapia and some rosey red minnows. I bought them because it was a really good deal, and didnt want to wait in case they sold already. Yeah i figured they were too young to tell what exact "type" of rhom, just as long as they grow 12" plus im happy lol.


----------



## Sylar_92

Its hard to tell with that kind of lighting, If you can get a photo of each in normal lighting it my be possible to tell. I also agree with the others though, putting two rhoms togerther isnt the best idea cause it stresses them out but Iam glad to hear that you already separated them. My guess is a Peru rhom seeing in how thats the kind BigAls orders most of the time.
If they are skinny because they wont accept food its most likely from stress, but now that you have moved them try feeding them New life Spectrum pellets or Hikari sinking carnivore pellets. Both of these brands seem to get even the most suburn of piranhas eatting. Good luck man. Also putting the other rhom in with the reds doesnt do justice either seeing in how you say he's scared, he might end up dying, cause the reds chase him and see him as a weakling.


----------



## 1ce

Sylar_92 said:


> Its hard to tell with that kind of lighting, If you can get a photo of each in normal lighting it my be possible to tell. I also agree with the others though, putting two rhoms isnt the best idea cause it stresses them out but Iam glad to hear that you already separated them. My guess is a Peru rhom seeing in how thats the kind BigAls orders most of the time.
> If they are skinny because they wont accept food its most likely from stress, but now that you have moved them try feeding them New life Spectrum pellets or Hikari sinking carnivore pellets. Both of these brands seem to get even the most suburn of piranhas eatting. Good luck man.


Hope this view helped a little, what do you guys think? He's the one transfered to this 20 gallon tank.


----------



## 0S1R1S

1ce said:


> Stresing out the rhom? Perhaps, *but i'm def not stressing out my Reds*. Although at the moment they dont seem to bother this rhom too much as much as the other rhom thats in the 20G, from what i remember at least. It could be because i just fed the reds, but who knows. But yeah the rhom in the 20 gallon *constantly nipped at my reds*, thats why they kept on chasing him. This red is purely scared of my reds lol. Thats the reason why i left him in theres. Seemed "calmer/scared" towards the reds. I'll be watching them throughout the day hopefully without any casualties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I fed them some tilapia and some rosey red minnows. I bought them because it was a really good deal, and didnt want to wait in case they sold already. Yeah i figured they were too young to tell what exact "type" of rhom, just as long as they grow 12" plus im happy lol.


Stress is stress.. Either way, 12" will take probably take years and years, even with proper care and diet. Good luck..


----------



## 1ce

Here's how the other rhom is doing with the reds.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal

Poor little guy...


----------



## Sylar_92

1ce said:


> Here's how the other rhom is doing with the reds.


WTF!







, I thought you put him with the reds cause they were the same size. Those reds are huge compared to the rhom, Your going to wake up to a sad morning one day if you continue to keep him with those reds. Once those reds get hungry, Game over man. Even if you have a smaller tank like a 10gal I think he has a bettter chance in there than with the reds.


----------



## hastatus

Sylar_92 said:


> Here's how the other rhom is doing with the reds.


WTF!







, I thought you put him with the reds cause they were the same size. Those reds are huge compared to the rhom, Your going to wake up to a sad morning one day if you continue to keep him with those reds. Once those reds get hungry, Game over man. Even if you have a smaller tank like a 10gal I think he has a bettter chance in there than with the reds.
[/quote]
Not a S. sanchezi. Upturned snout suggests a compressus member. But its too badly malnourished to know for sure. Fatten it up some and repost photo.


----------



## 1ce

hastatus said:


> Here's how the other rhom is doing with the reds.


WTF!







, I thought you put him with the reds cause they were the same size. Those reds are huge compared to the rhom, Your going to wake up to a sad morning one day if you continue to keep him with those reds. Once those reds get hungry, Game over man. Even if you have a smaller tank like a 10gal I think he has a bettter chance in there than with the reds.
[/quote]
Not a S. sanchezi. Upturned snout suggests a compressus member. But its too badly malnourished to know for sure. Fatten it up some and repost photo.
[/quote]

Thanx for the info. It looks like a peruvian rhom to me is my best guess. My question is do they get darker with red or just dark black/blue when matured?


----------



## hastatus

1ce said:


> Here's how the other rhom is doing with the reds.


WTF!







, I thought you put him with the reds cause they were the same size. Those reds are huge compared to the rhom, Your going to wake up to a sad morning one day if you continue to keep him with those reds. Once those reds get hungry, Game over man. Even if you have a smaller tank like a 10gal I think he has a bettter chance in there than with the reds.
[/quote]
Not a S. sanchezi. Upturned snout suggests a compressus member. But its too badly malnourished to know for sure. Fatten it up some and repost photo.
[/quote]

Thanx for the info. It looks like a peruvian rhom to me is my best guess. My question is do they get darker with red or just dark black/blue when matured?
[/quote]
Depends where collected. Generally they are smoky grey.


----------



## Lifer374

oh man...that poor little serra is just going to make a nice little $40 dollar meal for those natties real soon.

I'm hoping thats why you bought two of them....because you know thats going to happen. 
I will say though that I hope for some freak of nature reason that works out. It be interesting to see that with larger compition in the same tank with him, if it promotes an accelerated growth responce.


----------



## Sylar_92

1ce said:


> Thanx for the info. It looks like a peruvian rhom to me is my best guess. My question is do they get darker with red or just dark black/blue when matured?


Colour will vary due to some contributing factors, i.e: Region/collection point, water conditon, food and genes. with rhoms, they will get darker but darkness is different for each fish. Some turn jet black while other just turn dark gray or a dirty gray. Blue is feature that blue "diamond" rhoms generally produce, but just part of the whole rhom complex. In the end a rhom is a just a rhom, sparkly diamond scales or not.


----------



## 1ce

Lifer374 said:


> oh man...that poor little serra is just going to make a nice little $40 dollar meal for those natties real soon.
> 
> I'm hoping thats why you bought two of them....because you know thats going to happen.
> I will say though that I hope for some freak of nature reason that works out. It be interesting to see that with larger compition in the same tank with him, if it promotes an accelerated growth responce.


Yeah took the advice of just putting both serra's in the 20 gal setup until my 55g is ready and seperated them with a divider. I felt like they'll have a better chance in there than with my bigger reds TBH. I was hoping it'd work out with the single serra nd my reds. But i dont think my reds were having it since theyd go chasing the poor serra round the tank hungry or not. I think the reds know to kill the serra now while in baby form, before it gets too big for them reds as they are no match up againts a 10" rhom later on. lol so i gave in a just split the 20g tank for both serra's. No cents in losing a perfectly good $40 rhom as a meal, when it can grow to be a 300$ 10" rhom in the near future! Again thank you all for the kind insight. Really appreciate it yall!







I'll post more vids showing the progress of the rhoms in the 20g. Maybe y'all be able to ID the rhom better in a weeks time no?


----------



## Mr. Hannibal

1ce said:


> oh man...that poor little serra is just going to make a nice little $40 dollar meal for those natties real soon.
> 
> I'm hoping thats why you bought two of them....because you know thats going to happen.
> I will say though that I hope for some freak of nature reason that works out. It be interesting to see that with larger compition in the same tank with him, if it promotes an accelerated growth responce.


Yeah took the advice of just putting both serra's in the 20 gal setup until my 55g is ready and seperated them with a divider. I felt like they'll have a better chance in there than with my bigger reds TBH. I was hoping it'd work out with the single serra nd my reds. But i dont think my reds were having it since theyd go chasing the poor serra round the tank hungry or not. I think the reds know to kill the serra now while in baby form, before it gets too big for them reds as they are no match up againts a 10" rhom later on. lol so i gave in a just split the 20g tank for both serra's. No cents in losing a perfectly good $40 rhom as a meal, when it can grow to be a 300$ 10" rhom in the near future! Again thank you all for the kind insight. Really appreciate it yall!







I'll post more vids showing the progress of the rhoms in the 20g. Maybe y'all be able to ID the rhom better in a weeks time no?
[/quote]


----------



## Lifer374

1ce said:


> No cents in losing a perfectly good $40 rhom as a meal, when it can grow to be a 300$ 10" rhom in the near future!


You're absolutely correct in saying that a young rhombeus can be grown to 10" in the home aquarium given proper care...I wouldn't necessarily say it will happen in the near future. These fish don't grow as fast in the home aquarium as Pygocentrus. 
Given the size they currently are, you're looking at 5 years and maybe even longer to reach that size. And thats going by IF your fish ARE truly Rhombeus which I'm not totally convinced of yet.

Fatten them up with a good, healthy, varied diet of prepared foods and repost clear flank pictures at the end of the summer.


----------



## 1ce

Just wanted to post some pix off my iphone 4 close up. peruvian black rhom or compressus?


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic

You did the right thing!!!


----------



## 0S1R1S

Posting everyday isn't going to get you an answer any faster. Before a positive ID can be given, do what we said and fatten them up some and let them grow out a little more. They don't need a name to be fed and properly nourished.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal

0S1R1S said:


> Posting everyday isn't going to get you an answer any faster. Before a positive ID can be given, do what we said and fatten them up some and let them grow out a little more. They don't need a name to be fed and properly nourished.


----------



## 1ce

Just a random clip of my 9" RBP


----------



## 0S1R1S

Feel free to use the Picture And Video forum to post pictures of your fish. This forum is designated for identification purposes only.


----------



## bob351

1ce said:


> oh man...that poor little serra is just going to make a nice little $40 dollar meal for those natties real soon.
> 
> I'm hoping thats why you bought two of them....because you know thats going to happen.
> I will say though that I hope for some freak of nature reason that works out. It be interesting to see that with larger compition in the same tank with him, if it promotes an accelerated growth responce.


Yeah took the advice of just putting both serra's in the 20 gal setup until my 55g is ready and seperated them with a divider. I felt like they'll have a better chance in there than with my bigger reds TBH. I was hoping it'd work out with the single serra nd my reds. But i dont think my reds were having it since theyd go chasing the poor serra round the tank hungry or not. *I think the reds know to kill the serra now while in baby form, before it gets too big for them reds as they are no match up againts a 10" rhom later on.* lol so i gave in a just split the 20g tank for both serra's. No cents in losing a perfectly good $40 rhom as a meal, when it can grow to be a 300$ 10" rhom in the near future! Again thank you all for the kind insight. Really appreciate it yall!







I'll post more vids showing the progress of the rhoms in the 20g. Maybe y'all be able to ID the rhom better in a weeks time no?
[/quote]







they are chasing him because he is smaller than them and not a rbp... even a small rbp at that size would end up getting chased

but good job separating the rhoms... im glad it worked out with both of them alive and your RBP's are looking good


----------



## 1ce

bob351 said:


> oh man...that poor little serra is just going to make a nice little $40 dollar meal for those natties real soon.
> 
> I'm hoping thats why you bought two of them....because you know thats going to happen.
> I will say though that I hope for some freak of nature reason that works out. It be interesting to see that with larger compition in the same tank with him, if it promotes an accelerated growth responce.


Yeah took the advice of just putting both serra's in the 20 gal setup until my 55g is ready and seperated them with a divider. I felt like they'll have a better chance in there than with my bigger reds TBH. I was hoping it'd work out with the single serra nd my reds. But i dont think my reds were having it since theyd go chasing the poor serra round the tank hungry or not. *I think the reds know to kill the serra now while in baby form, before it gets too big for them reds as they are no match up againts a 10" rhom later on.* lol so i gave in a just split the 20g tank for both serra's. No cents in losing a perfectly good $40 rhom as a meal, when it can grow to be a 300$ 10" rhom in the near future! Again thank you all for the kind insight. Really appreciate it yall!







I'll post more vids showing the progress of the rhoms in the 20g. Maybe y'all be able to ID the rhom better in a weeks time no?
[/quote]







they are chasing him because he is smaller than them and not a rbp... even a small rbp at that size would end up getting chased

but good job separating the rhoms... im glad it worked out with both of them alive and your RBP's are looking good








[/quote]

thanx, yea ive seen my Reds accept and adopt another 6" rbp i added to the tank and lasted about a month. At first they chased the little guy but eventually left him alone and accepted him. Until I woke up one morning and the little guy was belly up yet body was intact (no bites). Not to sure what the cause of death was.

Thanx i actually made a better partition with foam and egg crate. i'll post some pix


----------



## Mr. Hannibal

Yeap, a tank divider is the way to go... no need to waste a wonderful fish...


----------



## 1ce

Mr. Hannibal said:


> Yeap, a tank divider is the way to go... no need to waste a wonderful fish...










Appreciate it man cant wait til they get a lil bigger for a propper ID! Only thing now is, im just a little worried the egg crate might harm/hurt the rhoms, so i've heard anyways. How much harm could these egg crates actually do to them? And you wouldnt know a good place to buy beef heart by any chance lol? im havin trouble finding some! Thanx again.


----------



## Smoke

Nice you'll notice that they'll be very active as they'll try chasing each other through the divider, trying to get each other's attention!


----------



## hastatus

1ce said:


> Yeap, a tank divider is the way to go... no need to waste a wonderful fish...










Appreciate it man cant wait til they get a lil bigger for a propper ID! Only thing now is, im just a little worried the egg crate might harm/hurt the rhoms, so i've heard anyways. How much harm could these egg crates actually do to them? And you wouldnt know a good place to buy beef heart by any chance lol? im havin trouble finding some! Thanx again.
[/quote]
The hard plasticon eggcrate can be sharp and rip the lips. You might get a glass or plexiglass cut to size.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal

1ce said:


> Yeap, a tank divider is the way to go... no need to waste a wonderful fish...










Appreciate it man cant wait til they get a lil bigger for a propper ID! Only thing now is, im just a little worried the egg crate might harm/hurt the rhoms, so i've heard anyways. *How much harm could these egg crates actually do to them?* And you wouldnt *know a good place to buy beef heart by any chance lol?* im havin trouble finding some! Thanx again.
[/quote]

A glass/acrylic divider should do the trick... and remember beefheart is not recommended as staple (maybe only once in a while)...


----------



## Ja'eh

1ce said:


> oh man...that poor little serra is just going to make a nice little $40 dollar meal for those natties real soon.
> 
> I'm hoping thats why you bought two of them....because you know thats going to happen.
> I will say though that I hope for some freak of nature reason that works out. It be interesting to see that with larger compition in the same tank with him, if it promotes an accelerated growth responce.


Yeah took the advice of just putting both serra's in the 20 gal setup until my 55g is ready and seperated them with a divider. I felt like they'll have a better chance in there than with my bigger reds TBH. I was hoping it'd work out with the single serra nd my reds. But i dont think my reds were having it since theyd go chasing the poor serra round the tank hungry or not. I think the reds know to kill the serra now while in baby form, before it gets too big for them reds as they are no match up againts a 10" rhom later on. lol so i gave in a just split the 20g tank for both serra's. No cents in losing a perfectly good $40 rhom as a meal, when it can grow to be a 300$ 10" rhom in the near future! Again thank you all for the kind insight. Really appreciate it yall!







I'll post more vids showing the progress of the rhoms in the 20g. *Maybe y'all be able to ID the rhom better in a weeks time no?*
[/quote]

It doesn't matter how much time goes by and how much they grow, you'll never be able to know what "kind" of rhom you have unless you know where it was collected from. The only thing that you'll be able to determine in time is whether or not it will have the "diamond" appearance as opposed to a solid color.


----------



## 1ce

Ja said:


> oh man...that poor little serra is just going to make a nice little $40 dollar meal for those natties real soon.
> 
> I'm hoping thats why you bought two of them....because you know thats going to happen.
> I will say though that I hope for some freak of nature reason that works out. It be interesting to see that with larger compition in the same tank with him, if it promotes an accelerated growth responce.


Yeah took the advice of just putting both serra's in the 20 gal setup until my 55g is ready and seperated them with a divider. I felt like they'll have a better chance in there than with my bigger reds TBH. I was hoping it'd work out with the single serra nd my reds. But i dont think my reds were having it since theyd go chasing the poor serra round the tank hungry or not. I think the reds know to kill the serra now while in baby form, before it gets too big for them reds as they are no match up againts a 10" rhom later on. lol so i gave in a just split the 20g tank for both serra's. No cents in losing a perfectly good $40 rhom as a meal, when it can grow to be a 300$ 10" rhom in the near future! Again thank you all for the kind insight. Really appreciate it yall!







I'll post more vids showing the progress of the rhoms in the 20g. *Maybe y'all be able to ID the rhom better in a weeks time no?*
[/quote]

It doesn't matter how much time goes by and how much they grow, you'll never be able to know what "kind" of rhom you have unless you know where it was collected from. The only thing that you'll be able to determine in time is whether or not it will have the "diamond" appearance as opposed to a solid color.
[/quote]

Thanx for your info. i learned now that it's sometimes very hard to distinguish between different types of rhoms as a baby. I'm kinda juss going by comparing my baby rhoms with other baby rhoms that look similar for a possible match to confirm what type. so far i've got alot of ppl saying its a peruvian rhom, some say compressus, some say sanchezi. Personnally i think it's a peru rhom, but thats just me. Also i heard even if i knew the loaction where they collect them from, the ppl who fish for them often dont know themselves what type of rhom they caught. But what do i know really? Btw looks like you have a handful of rhoms, What type of diet is the key staple to getting them huge?


----------



## JustJoshinYa

First off I hate to burst your bubble but your rhoms are not going to grow to 10" in the NEAR future it just isn't gonna happen, they take a LONG time to get that big and that wont happen in a 20gallon either


----------



## 1ce

JustJoshinYa said:


> First off I hate to burst your bubble but your rhoms are not going to grow to 10" in the NEAR future it just isn't gonna happen, they take a LONG time to get that big and that wont happen in a 20gallon either


----------



## JustJoshinYa

frequent water changes with as little nitrates as possible along with a varried diet and they should grow good enough


----------



## 1ce

Here's a little update on my rhom. is it a gold diamond rhom? Sure looks like the same one's at aquascapeonline.

Both these guys will be in a 50G tank each.

Here's the gold diamond's from the AS site.
















Here's my guy


----------



## DaElongatus

not one video work. thx man. waste 5 mins of my life. thanks alot


----------



## liz13

S marginatus


----------

